# Hill Country RV park suggestions?



## TomballAg (Nov 7, 2006)

I have a short weekend with no kids and the wife and I are looking for a good post to visit. Need full RV hook ups with 50amp. Any suggestions for this area?


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Lots of nice one around Boerne/ Fredricksberg and Austin.

This one near Austin is great.

http://www.lahaciendarvpark.com/


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Kerrville Schreiner Park. One of my favorites. Inexpensive and beautiful. Lots to do in the area. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

One of our favorite Hill County parks is Buckhorn Lake Resort just outside Kerrville. Might be booked up this time of year but well worth a shot.

http://www.buckhornlake.com/


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

*Oakwood rv*

OAKWOOD RV in Fredericksburg came highly recommended and we have been very happy with them for the last few years. their bathrooms are cleaned a few times a day and have great water pressure.

Kids love their fire pits at the upgraded pull through sites and full hookups.

Check out the airport diner about a mile away and watch the planes land/takeoff while you eat in the 50's style airplane themed diner.


----------

